# Frases con "weil" y "fur", ¿ocurre lo mismo?



## Falkon

Cuando se subordinan oraciones con "weil", la segunda oración se reordena, de forma que el verbo principal pasa al ultimo lugar de la frase, pero, ocurre lo mismo con "fur"?; esque me ha parecido ver que dependiendo del tipo de subordinada, las oraciones pueden reorganizarse de mas de una forma.

Asi por ejemplo, esta frase:
-Yo vivo en Berlin desde hace dos semanas porque quiero hacer un curso de Aleman
  Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen in Berlin, weil ich einen deutch Kurs magen will.

Si la quisiera decir con "fur", " Estoy en Berlin para hacer un curso de aleman", sería así?:
  Ich bin in Berlin fur einen detuch Kurs magen
  o volviendo a la anterior: Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen in Berlin(,) fur ich einen deutch Kurs magen will

(y otra duda al respecto, al parecer se le da mucha importancia a la coma (,), en este caso tambien es obligatorio ponerlo para que la frase tenga el sentido que debe?)

Vielen danke


----------



## nievedemango

Falkon said:


> Cuando se subordinan oraciones con "weil", la segunda oración se reordena, de forma que el verbo principal pasa al ultimo lugar de la frase, pero, ocurre lo mismo con "fur"?; esque me ha parecido ver que dependiendo del tipo de subordinada, las oraciones pueden reorganizarse de mas de una forma.
> 
> Asi por ejemplo, esta frase:
> -Yo vivo en Berlin desde hace dos semanas porque quiero hacer un curso de Aleman
> Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen in Berlin, weil ich einen *Deutschkurs* ma*ch*en will.
> 
> Si la quisiera decir con "f*ü*r", " Estoy en Berlin para hacer un curso de aleman", sería así?:
> Ich bin in Berlin fur einen detuch Kurs magen
> o volviendo a la anterior: Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen in Berlin(,) fur ich einen deutch Kurs magen will
> 
> (y otra duda al respecto, al parecer se le da mucha importancia a la coma (,), en este caso tambien es obligatorio ponerlo para que la frase tenga el sentido que debe?)
> 
> Vielen *Dank*!



1. Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen in Berlin, weil ich einen *Deutschkurs machen* will.

2. Con "*für*" no funciona.

..... para hacer un curso de alemán = Ich bin in Berlin, *um einen Deuschkurs zu machen*.

Delante de las oraciones subordinadas que empiezan con "weil" siempre hay que poner una coma. También delante de las construcciones infinitivos con "um... zu + inf......".

Unos ejemplos:
Wir gehen nicht spazieren*,* weil es regnet.
Ich gehe zum Arzt*,* weil ich krank bin.
Wir gehen in ein Restaurant*,* weil wir Hunger haben.

Ich fliege nach Spanien*,* *um* meine spanischen Freunde *zu treffen*.  (.... para encontrar.....)
Mein Freund geht nach Amerika*, um* dort Medizin *zu studieren*.  (... para estudiar...)
Wir fahren im Urlaub nach Andalusien*, um* die weißen Dörfer *zu besuchen*.  (... para visitar....)

Pues, espero que ahora te quede un poco más claro.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

Bueno, el aporte precedente está muy bien. No obstante me permitiré alguna observación. Hay que ver que entre una oración subordinada con "weil" y otra con "um ... zu ..." hay un desplazamiento semántico; la primera es una oración causal ("porque"), la segunda, final ("para"). Si queremos que la paráfrasis sea igualmente causal, vale tener en cuenta que cualquier oración subordinada puede ser parafraseada en términos de un complemento circunstancial; para el caso de una oración causal, el complemento circunstancial de causa se introduce con las preposiciones "wegen", o "aufgrund" ("a causa de", "por razón de", "con motivo de"). Ambas rigen genitivo, si bien "wegen" se utiliza cada vez más con dativo. Pasando en limpio:

_Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen wegen eines Deutschkurses in Berlin.

Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen wegen einem Deutschkurs in Berlin.

Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen aufgrund eines Deutschkurses in Berlin.


_​¡Saludos!


----------



## Falkon

uff, no consigo quitarme de la cabeza en "magen" (machen).

Entonces, ese tipo de oraciones (para.....), no se hacen con "für", sino que se utiliza "um + complementos + zu + verbo en infinitivo. Quiza por eso no lograba encontrar frases en internet que me resolvieran la duda, porque yo buscaba con la preposición "für", tal cual sonaría en español. 
Pero en el caso de que se utilizaran verbos modales, el verbo modal se colocaría al final de la frase, o antes del verbo en infinitivo?

Gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## nievedemango

Ich fliege nach Spanien, *um* viel Spanisch *sprechen zu können.

*oder:   Ich fliege nach Spanien, *damit* ich viel Spanisch *sprechen* *kann*.


----------



## Falkon

Gracias mil!!. La verdad es que estas cosas me ayudan mucho, ya que en los niveles iniciales de aleman basicamente la comunicacion es mediante frases cortas con falta de conexión, y eso me obliga a cambiar demasiado el chip. Asi al menos me da un pelin mas de soltura. Directo a mi libreta de gramatica

Vielen Dank


----------

